# 40" Intimidators



## J2! (May 8, 2010)

When is this gonna stop. I mean you would have to beef up your drive train so much to turn these kinda tires, it's getting a bit crazy. Not to mention $400 a pop !!!! AND 87lbs !!!!!!!!!!!!! Heck My 33" Boggers were only $300 each and only weigh 6lbs more thatn a 34" terminator !! Value cannot be null.<br>Parameter name: input


----------



## Polaris425 (Dec 16, 2004)

That's insane. Maybe they are marketing them towards big v8 mud buggy/trucks 


Posted via TapaTalk for iPhone6


----------



## lilbigtonka (Dec 30, 2008)

One word retarded, make trannys and axles and diffs hold up to a 32 back which is totally out of the game now.....instead these pavement princess machines put these on their and putt around parks thinking they are something....and that's why these companies are selling these huge tires cuz of people just like that


----------



## boomer_rich (Mar 22, 2014)

It's getting pretty funny, 40 inch tires now when side by sides can't even handle 32 backs when really putting them to the test... Cater to the trailer queens!


----------



## blue beast (Feb 16, 2010)

Ill stick with my 29.5 laws



-Sent from my iPhone 4s using Tapatalk-


----------



## bcorum (Jan 10, 2014)

Buddy just did the 7-10 inch superatv lift and the 38's havent seen the 40's yet.










---------- Post added at 10:33 AM ---------- Previous post was at 10:31 AM ----------

This is what it used to look like, far from a pavement princess


----------



## lilbigtonka (Dec 30, 2008)

I bet he won't drive it like in the vids with them 38's and if he does it won't hold up for long just saying


----------



## bcorum (Jan 10, 2014)

Hopefully he wont have to now, when I get a video I'll post it.


----------



## lilbigtonka (Dec 30, 2008)

Yes hopefully he has a beefed up reverse chain.... Btw rzr looks good


----------



## bcorum (Jan 10, 2014)

Yea its nasty looking, just cant wait to see how it performs.


----------



## bcorum (Jan 10, 2014)

Here ya go.... Video has some language.


----------



## Polaris425 (Dec 16, 2004)

I'm disappointed. lol


----------



## NMKawierider (Apr 11, 2009)

Me too...lol


----------



## J2! (May 8, 2010)

^^ X3 !! I thought he was gonna do something.


----------



## bcorum (Jan 10, 2014)

Haha, everything else he went through that day was so easy for it that he underestimated that hole. That hole has no bottom what soever. That is actually the furthest anybody has made it.

This was the brute on 30s that attempted right before the first video I posted


----------

